

There Are Secret, Underwater, Vegetable-Growing Gardens Off the Coast of Italy - dpflan
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3048234/there-are-secret-underwater-gardens-off-the-coast-of-italy-where-diver-farmers-are-growing-v

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9871032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9871032)

